# Intermediate clarinet solos?



## MusicalBrit

I’ve recently got a distinction in grade 5 clarinet, and am looking for stuff I can play in my free time as having pieces I enjoy outside of my graded pieces helps to motivate me.

I am learning piano, too, and it is far easier to find pieces for at all skill levels. Einaudi pieces are great side projects for me and often I want to play them, which gets me at the piano and usually leads me into graded work.

However, I can’t find anything similar for clarinettists. I’m not picky over composer or period, it can even be similar to Einaudi where it is composed recently but in more of a “classical” style. I just need a fun side project which is doable for my current level of play


----------



## Kaos

Franz Krommer - Romance (Op.21 n3)
Lefevre - 12 sonatas from the methode
Germaine Tailleferre - Arabesque
3 pieces for clarinet solo - Stravinsky
Gaetano Donizetti - Studio primo

there are many others


----------



## Kaos

Franz Krommer - Romance (Op.21 n3)
Lefevre - 12 sonatas from the methode
Germaine Tailleferre - Arabesque
3 pieces for clarinet solo - Stravinsky
Gaetano Donizetti - Studio primo

there are many others


----------



## TMHeimer

I would consider the Saint-Seans Sonata intermediate in difficulty.


----------

